
One of the greatest science fiction magazines is now available for free online - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/14/15970710/galaxy-science-fiction-magazine-online-free-reading-archive
======
DrScump
_If_ magazine is also there:

[https://archive.org/details/ifmagazine](https://archive.org/details/ifmagazine)

